# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  twee weken ongesteld bij beginnen pil

## Lotte010

Ben twee weken geleden voor het eerst begonnen met het slikken van de pil, op doktersadvies moest ik beginnen zodra ik ongesteld werd. Zo gezegd zo gedaan, maar nu krap twee weken later ben ik nog steeds ongesteld. Elke dag een klein beetje bloed. Normaal gesproken is na 5 dagen alles voorbij! Ik word er niet echt vrolijk van en vraag me ook af hoe dat komt en hoe ik er vanaf kom?!

----------


## Nora

Dit is wel wat vreemd naar mijn idee. Het zal denk ik aan de pil liggen. In het verleden heb ik de pil geslikt en ik ken 2 soorten. Ik heb nog nooit meegemaakt dat ik ongesteld bleef als ik begon met slikken. Welke pil slik je? Ik zou maar naar de huisarts gaan en vragen wat er aan de hand is.

----------

